# Writing an article on the recent troubles in Cyprus...



## OPPFrancine

And I was wondering if any of you guys could put your views across? I'd be really grateful and happy to credit you in the article (by name or anonymously as you prefer). 

How has the recent banking crisis affected your day-to-day life? 

Has it had financial implications for you?

Have any of you struggled with title deeds?


----------



## Veronica

*Thread moved*

This thread has been moved to media requests.


----------

